# Worried about 4 month old and walking



## Becyboo__x

Right to cutt this short.. i made a poll about when babys generally start walking.. but i need some more help about my 4 month old .. hes always been infront of himself like he would do things older babys do .. he doesnt sit up yet or anything he just rolls over alot. But since he was about 3 months old he started wanting to stand up.. and now hes 4 months he actually pushs on me when hes sat on my knee to stand up and if i dont let him he will get angry and start grabbing me and being mardy basically.. when he stands up aswell he can stand unattended for about 5 seconds.. and when i hold him he will take steps on his own this just happened on its own and i was shocked when he did it specially only being this young .. Both me and my sister walked at 8 months old and FOB walked at 11 months but that might not matter really to when Mason walks, but i can't imagine him being a year old and starting to walk as hes taking baby steps now and standing for abit on his own.. Does anyone think its possible for him to be 6 months and walk? Or has anyone elses baby walked early? 

Iv heard they can get stuff wrong with there legs if they do it too early aswell.. but at the minute i dont have a clue what to do with him he turns nasty if i dont let him stand up he wont lye down for long or sit in anything :\ im thinking of getting him a jumperoo as soon as i can afford to but i dont think that will make much difference as he isnt keen on his door bouncer ​


----------



## Fii

Personally I haven't heard of anything that can happen or go wrong with their legs. 
Lula is 5 days off being a month old & loves to sit/stand... OBVS held & supported, but she has always been very strong...


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

No I don't think anything can go wrong hunni, not that I know of anway. I would just double check with your HV. Look on the bright side you have a very forward baby :)
xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

There was that baby in the sun that walked at 6 months....

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article20575.ece


----------



## kimbobaloobob

its more with newborns, their leggs can go bowed as their bones are still shaping and hardening, maybe try getting him a walker... have you got any friends who you could go to who have one you could pop him into and see if he likes it? or a baby group with one...


----------



## kimbobaloobob

HannahGraceee said:


> There was that baby in the sun that walked at 6 months....
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article20575.ece

i read that in pick me up


----------



## QuintinsMommy

HannahGraceee said:


> There was that baby in the sun that walked at 6 months....
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article20575.ece

thats crazy


----------



## Babydance

My lo was doing exactly what you just described she was ALWAYS on her feet from 3 1/2 months. Shes just started walking at........ 11 1/2 months lol xx


----------



## JoJo16

i was thinking maybe get a jumperoo and then i carried on reading to where you said you were going to lol. the difference with a jumperoo is it has toys and lights and music while hes in it unlike the door bouncer plus he can stand up in it i think he would probably reallly like it. alice can be in hers quite happily for up to an hour. and it has 3 different levels on it to adjust the height on it for when he gets bigger. start saving you pennys :D xx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

ohhh ive just thought, ive brought a jumperoo of a carboot (basicly brand new) for £20, a baby einstein of ebay for £10 and today i won this... https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150449434968&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT for £5, it looks exactly like a einstein to me. So you dont always have to save up.
and there not all russells lol i gave the einstein to his cousin but hes getting too fat for his jumperoo :haha: so got the thing of ebay


----------



## QuintinsMommy

do you guys have these in the uk
 



Attached Files:







baby-walker.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kimbobaloobob

yeah, we call em walkers


----------



## QuintinsMommy

kimbobaloobob said:


> yeah, we call em walkers

so do we but they are illegal in canada.


----------



## kimbobaloobob

noooo!! why, there amazing...


----------



## QuintinsMommy

because kids can fall and hurt themselves I guess.


----------



## dani_tinks

Jacob's the same Becy although he doesn't get angry when I dont let him, his attention spans too short for anger he just decides to do something else :)
We've just got him the rainforest jumperoo, havent assembled it yet but I hope it makes him happy lol start saving hun! xx


----------



## fantastica

Jacob was the same...but he's still not walking on his own haha!
Would definitely recommend a jumperoo, eventually your arms get tired helping them stand  x


----------



## xclairyx

The reason walkers are banned is because they damage the childs legs my 8 month old was in one when my midwife came around to check me and she had a righttt mouth at me! Said we shouldnt use them blah blah lol 
Becy hunny Maseymooo will be fine :) <3 love ya! <3


----------



## QuintinsMommy

xclairyx said:


> The reason walkers are banned is because they damage the childs legs my 8 month old was in one when my midwife came around to check me and she had a righttt mouth at me! Said we shouldnt use them blah blah lol
> Becy hunny Maseymooo will be fine :) <3 love ya! <3

thats not why they are banned here, too many babys fall downstairs and such in them


----------



## Becyboo__x

Well in Uk walkers arent much appoved because of what Clair said but i understand the falling down the stairs thing cause people didnt used to have baby gates on there stairs.. but now days alot of people do cause stairs are really dangerous for babys that crawl/toddle about.

Ill get him a jumperoo soon as my money comes in which should be monday! but im just going to go mad if he doesnt like it cause there not cheap like 80/90 quid but ill have to just sell it again if he dont like it least it saves me wasting money i just really need something that he can stand up in cause thats all he wants to do right now x


----------



## Becyboo__x

kimbobaloobob said:


> ohhh ive just thought, ive brought a jumperoo of a carboot (basicly brand new) for £20, a baby einstein of ebay for £10 and today i won this... https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150449434968&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT for £5, it looks exactly like a einstein to me. So you dont always have to save up.
> and there not all russells lol i gave the einstein to his cousin but hes getting too fat for his jumperoo :haha: so got the thing of ebay

Hes getting to fat for his jumperoo?? :huh:

are they small lol cause mason weighs like 19lb 6oz .. and hes quite broad aswell thats last thing i want to do buy it and he cant fit in it haha :| i always thought about looking on ebay but i dont trust them half the time.


----------



## kimbobaloobob

Becyboo__x said:


> kimbobaloobob said:
> 
> 
> ohhh ive just thought, ive brought a jumperoo of a carboot (basicly brand new) for £20, a baby einstein of ebay for £10 and today i won this... https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150449434968&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT for £5, it looks exactly like a einstein to me. So you dont always have to save up.
> and there not all russells lol i gave the einstein to his cousin but hes getting too fat for his jumperoo :haha: so got the thing of ebay
> 
> Hes getting to fat for his jumperoo?? :huh:
> 
> are they small lol cause mason weighs like 19lb 6oz .. and hes quite broad aswell thats last thing i want to do buy it and he cant fit in it haha :| i always thought about looking on ebay but i dont trust them half the time.Click to expand...

yh, ivr just weighed him on the wii and hes 19lb too, but hes also very short, i can get him in no problem... its just getting him hout i struggle with, if you go toys r us you can normally try them out...


----------



## xclairyx

Who in there right mind leaves a baby near stairs in a baby walker without a safety gate =/
Im buyin one for new baby i hopes becy maybeeee when your done with masons ill buy it off you  
xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

This is my problem with his door bouncer i can get him in it but then getting him out is so hard he just gets stuck in it and need 2 people to get him out :\ iv been to toys r us recently and they had none on show so i duno how i can try him in one :( i doubt theyll get 1 out for me to try haha sounds cheeky that does :\ going to try find a cheap one i think on ebay or something cause i think the full price is really expensive! xx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

could try the local paper too hun, if you lived closer you could try mine out lol


----------



## JoJo16

maybe get him a walker instead of a jumperoo. but my sisters lil girl is almost a year and shes really tall and wide and she fits in alice's jumperoo? if he likes to walk the a walker would be beter although theres no many that have alot to do on them lik the jumperoo has lights and stuff. you should look on ebay i wouldnt spend 90quid on one if i was you. mine was half that price and not a mark on it. xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

yeah i found ones half the price too on internet so ill do that i might get him a cheap walker too miswell even though we have no room for a walker it wont get up the hall haha and i live in a tight bungalow .. but ill be moving soon so not be so bad .. just need some new gadgets for him to go in haha hes not bored of his swing + bouncer xx


----------



## lynnikins

my ds1 was wanting to stand and could stand holding things by 5 months but didnt walk alone till 15 months he was walking around the egdes of the furniture by 9months and if you held his hands but not on his own, ds2 is only 10wks old and hes always wanting to be standing when hes on our laps i need to get him a jumperoo as he has very good head control and can almost sit unaided ( im not pushing him i promise ) some kids just do things fast or do things out of order


----------



## rwhite

What a strong boy :D Oh, don't mean to scare you but there's footage of a six month old walking...so cute though :lol: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLC1Js5y-po

xx


----------



## Panda_Ally

I think its ok but not for too long, the bones in the leg arnt meant to be weight bearing at that age. xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

I can't really stop him :\ if i dont let him he just crys and pinchs me and will basically have a paddy :\ and if hes sat on my knee he will actually wriggle his bum off my knee to stand :S which i find odd.. iv never forced him to stand or encouraged him i just stood him up once and he was really steady and then he moved his foot once and now he takes steps.. and actually laughs and smiles when he gets to the sofa like he knows hes done well .. i am worried about his legs but at minute im unsure what to even do with him as he hates lying down/sitting on my knee/swing/bumbo for too long he seems only happy on his feet
xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

One of them videos is so cute theres a girl who stands up and falls on her bum and then gets up again :) made me smile


----------



## annawrigley

my HV said the reason walkers are frowned upon or whatever is cos LOs stand on their tiptoes in them and think thats how to walk so start walking round on tiptoes or something... i still want to get one tho once noah can hold his head properly.. i tried him in one in mamas and papas the other day (reduced to £75, still more than i'd pay tho!) and he loved it! hes a chubber as well and it seemed hard to get him out :p but hopefully he'd fit in one for a good few more months yet xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I'm still getting a walker even tho they are illegal here. lol, My step dad go over to America for work and hes bringing me one back this weekend, can't wait.


----------



## kimbobaloobob

what a rebel :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

you baaaad rome!
out of interest, what would happen if you were "caught" with one? since they're illegal..?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

well this is the rule 


> The ban prohibits:
> 
> 1. Canadian retailers from selling baby walkers.
> 2. Any advertising of baby walkers.
> 3. The importing of baby walker from the United States or other countries.
> 4. The selling of used baby walkers at flea markets and garage sales.

so I heard your allowed to own them just not sell or buy them.. so I think my step dad would get in trouble if he got caught bringing over it to canada.


----------



## kimbobaloobob

no as such if he was 'given it' as hes not importing it, buying it or selling it.... says nothing about gifting one :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

true, I can't wait to get it . lol Will put up pictures of quin in it when its here.


----------



## kimbobaloobob

yayyyy, i love looking at baby piccys :)


----------



## annawrigley

broody much? :haha:


----------



## kimbobaloobob

super lol at this rate i wont have anyone to be broody with though :(


----------



## annawrigley

im looking through noahs newborn pictures and nearly cried lol im broody but not planning on doing anything about it for another oooh 4 or 5 years! xx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

well im sitting here gettin bollocked cause hes had too much to drink... thinking of calling the ttc of


----------



## annawrigley

:( thats not nice, yea maybe you should if hes like that often, well just do whats right for you i guess if it dont feel right maybe put it off for a bit x


----------



## kimbobaloobob

yh, only thing is he clears his act up and then goes back to it, he thinks cause he works he has a right to drink, he dosent know ive spent £100 on a shirt for fathers day and is now having ago cause we havent got enought money for him to buy a £200 car... HE CANT FUCKING DRIVE!!!!! and im perfectly happy with MY car


----------



## annawrigley

:( stupid men!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Oh dear sorry to hear Kim :huh: i hate men that get nasty when theyve been drinking it usually always changes in the morning aswell! and if he cant drive why would he need a car!! surly if he learnt to drive you could share a car for the time being like most people do my sister and her bf share there car cause they cant afford 2 :haha:

xx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

well hes lovely as pie now, will see if hes the same when he gets back from work cause ive just picked to dragons up from by brothers... he HATES them lol. He only gets nasty when he drinks cider..... but hes still drinks it :dohh:


----------



## casann

oscar is exactly the same!he can also sit up on his own , near enough pull himself up from his back and started crawling backwards a few days ago ! I've heard it can eo some damage standing then on there legs too early as the weight can make thems develope strangly but oscar seems fine . Maybe talk to yous health case provides for reassurance? X


----------



## Becyboo__x

Mason can sit for abit but he tends to lean forward like he wants to crawl but he doesnt like being on his belly for too long only in the bath hes so funny he actually trys to swim and he looks cute haha! .. but mason now bum shuffles off my lap onto the floor :huh: and if i sit on the floor with him on my lap he will push up and stand up from my lap if that makes sense it amazed me! i can understand why it could damage there legs but mason loves it he actually smiles loads and giggles when he stands if he was in pain or anything he'd cry thats what i think anyway
x


----------



## rwhite

Omg Becy that pic of Mason standing is amazing, he's so strong! :D Looks way older than he is lol he's gorgeous.


----------



## Sherileigh

My son has always LOVED standing, from a couple of months old...I think it's pretty normal. I wouldn't worry!


----------

